# Auto Trail door handle.



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

At last I have now got a working door handle and can even open the door using just my little finger.
The story so far. I took my van in for a service and MOT to C&S motors in Colne, Lancs. On arrival I asked if they had any ideas regarding my completely broken door handle. The owner Dave said he was almost sure they could fix it and so they have. First they took the broken back plate off the door and had an exact copy made in steel. They then asked a friend (a caravan and motorhome repair shop person) to help fit the new plate on the door. After he had fit the new part Ashley the caravan man said in his opinion it was still too stiff and if I took it in to his place he would remove the door casing and investigate. When he removed the casing from the door he said all the joints were completely without lubrication so he used almost a full can of grease on all the joints. Hey Presto the door handle works better than it ever has done and I am now confident it will last as long as the van does. So if anyone in East Lanc's needs a service or MOT I can recommend C&S coaches and also Ashley at Colne caravan services. And all for less than £300.

Keith
ps I have no connection with any of these workshops.


----------

